
Startup falling apart? Silicon Valley’s fairy godfathers are at your service - swohns
http://venturebeat.com/2013/01/15/startup-falling-apart-silicon-valleys-fairy-godfathers-are-at-your-service/
======
dataplumber
I know these guys, sound crew.

